# setting up flow bindings??



## johnnyt (Mar 29, 2013)

hey guys just wondering if anyone could tell me if setting up flow nx2 bindings are easy?? ive have read they need a little more attention while setting them up? is this true?

much difference to setting up compared to other rear entry eg; k2 cinch??


----------



## saltywetman (Feb 20, 2013)

just watch the videos on the setup guide on the official flow website instead of going by the included paper instructions and you'll be golden. The paper instructions offer mostly a diagram with minimal labels so doesn't really tell you about all the instructions (i don't believe my nx2-at paper instructions told about the adjustment for the heelcup to center your boots). The video will cover all of the adjustments for the bindings. 

btw. there are quite a few changes to the new 2013-14 models including lighter weight, more consistent ratchets, more durable footbed plate at screw location, redesigned toestrap, and probably a lot more I don't remember. 

You should definitely wait for the next season's stuff since this season was pretty much the first gen of the new design. If you were to get this season's stuff I'd suggest the -at model as they use the tried and true single strap design.


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks, I have ordered the nx2-at, first time boarder, if I can't set it up I can take it to my local board shop, even though they don't sell flow, surely they "should" know how to set them up?


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

As mentioned, just watch the videos and you'll be fine. Your local shop may not be all that excited if you ask them to set up something that you didn't buy from them.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought the NX2-AT and the adjustment is pretty easy. just remember that you have to align the strap centered on your boots. and you do not have to ratchet too tight on your boots. the highback will snug up your boots once you lock them up. It will take a few adjustments on your ratchets tightness to feel your boots secured in your binding, but you would also want it loose enough when you release your highback that you can easily pull your boot out and putting it back in. The more you ride the better it gets because you are breaking them in. I upgraded from Flow 5 and i love this binding much much more:thumbsup: btw, what size binding and what is your boot size? this could play a big role on your adjustments.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

johnnyt said:


> hey guys just wondering if anyone could tell me if setting up flow nx2 bindings are easy?? ive have read they need a little more attention while setting them up? is this true?
> 
> much difference to setting up compared to other rear entry eg; k2 cinch??


I rock a set of 12/13 NX2 ATs. Great bindings imo... :thumbsup::thumbsup:.

 Like others said, the videos do a GREAT job
 Setup is not challenging or hard to figure out.... just a bit more time consuming imo (I'm slow and deliberate ) than traditional bindings. Take the time in your living room to adjust the boot position (toe and heel overhang) and the I-Strap fit and feel on your feet. You won't regret it... and this is a one-time thing


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ive set up a ton of Flows and the NASTY system wasn't hard but did take me a bit to tune in. Nothing major, but the part I had trouble with were the inside straps with the hard clips if that is what they call them.










I had a lot of gapping between that strap and my boot and didn't notice it till a few weeks of riding. I adjusted that strap and the binding felt better, more snug and responsive. 
I removed the "Y-shaped" strap and when I re-installed it I way over tightened the screw and ended upbreaking that little trapezoid plastic piece. Total user error but I still feel it is a weak point of the design and I purchased some extras trapezoid parts to keep on hand, just-in-case.... 

I still have issues with the toe strap and I have contacted Flow and my local guy and I will see if I can rig up something to correct the issue. 

I am very happy with these Flows, even with the small issues that many of us have had. Quality is still solid and other than " User Error" nothing has broken or failed.


Not sure if this was posted but here ya go: How-To set up Flow NASTY system


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

To ensure the best possible fit, the first thing you need to do is check the position of the high back relative to your boot. By that I mean at the point where the high back is attached to the base plate ( big screw below your ankle on each side ) you have a rear / forward position option. This is the gross adjustment that centers your boot in the binding. There is a corresponding cable adjustment that needs to mirror what you do with your highback placement. Make this adjustment first before moving on to the adjustments mentioned above.


----------

